# Windows 8 nothing but problems.



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello, recently I had posted about my PC taking its self off the WIFI, Running slow, and having random black boxes on my desktop. With receiving no help. I went ahead and refreshed Windows 8 using the recovery partition. I've been working on getting all the stuff back that it's deleted. But, my screen keeps going black now. I keep having to re install the drivers for my video card. Recently it wouldn't go on the internet so I restarted it and I have no video. (Yes, I'm sure the power supply is enough for the card. Brand new 550W power supply) Even after taking the video card out, and plugging my HDMI cable into the port on the motherboard, The video didn't come on and I had to restart my PC once again. I also can not update windows 8. Each time I try the updates fail to install and take two hours to revert. With all this being said, Does anyone know a good solution? I want to reload Windows 8 on my computer but, I have a folder that's 22.4 GB that i'd absolutely hate to lose (AGAIN). Also, if Windows 8 doesn't have service pack one yet, are we ever gonna get it so maybe finally this OS will work correctly?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Win 8 has been updated to Windows 8.1 and then a second major update to called Windows 8.1 update 1.

However black boxes on the screen sound more like a hardware issue.

What are the full system specs, brands and models of the CPU, MB, Video card, PSU?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

This is my information off Speccy, from a previous post. Not counting the video card, since right now it's not in. http://speccy.piriform.com/results/8ieZhaXXUrfjhv6t7mkt8HY
The video card: http://www.diamondmm.com/6570pe32g-diamond-amd-radeon-hd-graphic-card.html


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

The Speccy list should show up with a 300W power supply. It was upgraded to a 550W before I got the video card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> RAM
> 7.00GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz (11-11-12-28)


What is the ram configuration?
Is that suppose to be 1 8 gig stick?

Do you get the black boxes on the screen with both the video card and the integrated video?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

It is one 8GB stick yes. The black boxes so far have only showed when I was using the video card. I did a windows 8 refresh after seeing them, and it got rid of the drivers for the card. Since then, I'm using the integrated video and every now and then the screen goes blank. But, no boxes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's a 8gig stick it should show as 8gig, what does the bios show for installed ram?

I ask because if it's only showing as 7gig you may very well have a failing ram stick that is causing the problems.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

For the RAM all I know is I have an 8GB stick, that came stock with the computer when I bought it in December. I think it's upgradable to 32GB. But, that's all I know. I know from previous posts, that my computer is only showing up as using 7GB which is odd.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To take care of the obvious first lets test the ram. > D/L Memtest+ Here are some helpful instructions > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, sorry for such a late response. I had to reload windows 8 a few times to get it to work properly, and I was busy. Now, I burned memtest to a DVD, and tried to boot off it. My computer would not boot from the DVD. But, even when i tried an Ubuntu 14.04 DVD or my windows 8 discs, it never wanted to boot off them. But, I did download speccy again, running the new power supply and video card. So, here that is http://speccy.piriform.com/results/tYGlXieCLGE776qf6k2aKtH


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you try to boot memtest using a usb stick or from a CD?
Did you test the CD/USB stick in any other pc's to see if it would boot?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

It was from a CD, I did use IMG Burn to burn it. I haven't tested it in another PC. The only other one is running Ubuntu 14.04, would it still work in that PC?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a bootable disk the Operating System installed does not make a difference.

One other thought if you bios has secure boot feature you will need to disable it before being able to boot from anything other then the current OS.


----------

